# Paphos to Limassol commute - is it too far?



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

Is Paphos to Limassol too far to commute every day? Google maps puts it over an hour, does anyone know what the traffic is like on the A1 in rush hour? Do people car pool? It would be good to hear from anyone that is doing the journey on a daily basis.
On another topic, I am in the process of looking for a long term let. I understood that wages in Cyprus were on the low side compared with the UK yet I keep finding loads of long term lets for 2000, 3000 even 5000 euros per month, who can afford 5000 euros a month? That's 60,000 euros a year for rent alone!!! Am I missing something?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

CliveO said:


> Is Paphos to Limassol too far to commute every day? Google maps puts it over an hour, does anyone know what the traffic is like on the A1 in rush hour? Do people car pool? It would be good to hear from anyone that is doing the journey on a daily basis.
> On another topic, I am in the process of looking for a long term let. I understood that wages in Cyprus were on the low side compared with the UK yet I keep finding loads of long term lets for 2000, 3000 even 5000 euros per month, who can afford 5000 euros a month? That's 60,000 euros a year for rent alone!!! Am I missing something?


If you are on the Eastern side of Paphos it takes no more than 40 minutes (without speeding) to get to the first main roundabout in Limassol.
Places such as Peyia, Tala, Emba, Kissonerga etc on the Western side of paphos wouldtake an hours as it takes 20 minutes or more t o get through Paphos to the A6 from there. 
We live in Konia just near the big roundabout at the start of the A6 and it takes us 35-40 minutes to get to Limassol.
Even at the busiest times of day the A6 is never what one could call particularly busy.

As for rentals, what on earth sort of properties are you looking at?
For that sort of money you would get a huge manion with 7 bedrooms on an enormous plot right by the sea. Even in Limassol which is far more expensive than Paphos that would get you a very very nice villa indeed. 

Veronica


----------



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

*High cost of Limassol property*

Here are some quick examples of expensive (price not quality) properties

3 Bed apartment with view across rooftops 1800 euros pcm
CYSERVICES - Total Property Management - Long Term Rent Cyprus | Limassol, 3 bed (Ref: 314),Apartment,Limassol | Long Term Let Cyprus - CYSERVICES - Total Property Management - Long Term Rent Cyprus

4 bed villa and while its quite nice, is it worth 2700 pcm? I wouldn't say so
CYSERVICES - Total Property Management - Long Term Rent Cyprus | Agios Tychonas, 4 bed - (Ref 694),Villa,Limassol | Long Term Let Cyprus - CYSERVICES - Total Property Management - Long Term Rent Cyprus

Ok this one overlooks the sea but only 2 bed and not huge for 2000pcm???
CYSERVICES - Total Property Management - Long Term Rent Cyprus | Limassol Seafront - 2 bed (Ref 256),Apartment,Limassol | Long Term Let Cyprus - CYSERVICES - Total Property Management - Long Term Rent Cyprus

4 bed, nowhere of interest (not near sea anyway)...4500 pcm????
CYSERVICES - Total Property Management - Long Term Rent Cyprus | Polemidia. 4 bed - (Ref 623),Townhouse,Limassol | Long Term Let Cyprus - CYSERVICES - Total Property Management - Long Term Rent Cyprus

2 bed semi, 3 bed and the lounge is smaller than my kitchen...2500 pcm!!!
Linopetra furnished 2 bedroom terraced house.

Is long term rental like buying? Is there room for negotiation, in other words, do they set the price too high because they know they will get knocked down?

Lets say you rent a villa, you have 3 kids and so need 4 or at least 3 beds. If your rent is over 1500 euros, that must be the lion's share of most peoples wages and doesn't leave a lot left. Maybe mum and dad work, maybe that is how most families get by but I still don't get how anyone can afford 4500 euros for rent unless you are a lottery winner but there just seems to be lots of properties aimed at the super-rich market and I just can't believe that market is that big.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

CliveO said:


> Here are some quick examples of expensive (price not quality) properties
> 
> 3 Bed apartment with view across rooftops 1800 euros pcm
> CYSERVICES - Total Property Management - Long Term Rent Cyprus | Limassol, 3 bed (Ref: 314),Apartment,Limassol | Long Term Let Cyprus - CYSERVICES - Total Property Management - Long Term Rent Cyprus
> ...


The thing with Limassol is that there are many overseas companies who are based there for the tax advantages they get compared to their home countries.
They are happy to pay inflated prices for their top employees accomodation. 
Also Russians love Limassol and are happy to pay high prices.
The landlords have become greedy and still expect to get the high prices for their properties.
Paphos and Larnaca areas are far more realistic where rental and sales prices are concerned.


----------



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeh, I think Paphos would be my first choice, just don't relish a 40 minute drive each way every day but I think it would be worth it for us to be in a mostly British community. You never know, maybe my boss will say I only need to go in to the office twice a week : )


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

CliveO said:


> Yeh, I think Paphos would be my first choice, just don't relish a 40 minute drive each way every day but I think it would be worth it for us to be in a mostly British community. You never know, maybe my boss will say I only need to go in to the office twice a week : )


Or maybe you could get your boss to quadruple your salary so you can afford rent in Limassol


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Those listings are for houses in prime locations in Limassol and are all new builds. Try aiming lower.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The villages on the outskirts of Limassol are far more realistic when it comes to rental prices. They might be slightly higher than Paphos but that would be more than balanced out by the savings in petrol and time that you have would if commuting from Paphos. Take a look at places like Erimi, Kolossi etc.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Plenty of my friends in Limassol rent nice 2 bedroom apartments for anything between 600 to 800 euros a month. 

Houses, in general, which are for rent will always be at least double that mostly due to their location, the type of clientelle they are aimed at (Russians) and that there is less houses for rent than apartments.


----------



## finikaria (Nov 26, 2011)

The journey will take around 50 minutes each way, only you can say if that is too far.


----------



## weanmaz (Dec 26, 2009)

hi
came across your thread and wondered if you settled for commuting. I have been communting from paphos to limassol for two years!!!!!! i ve been looking for property in limassol in all that time but its too expensive and although the drive is around 50 mins to an hour each way its kinda thereputic lol...... However now the petrol prices have increased its become a case of deciding whether limassol is better......
I travel every day to limassol ......thought about car pooling but im not sure anyone does it here...


----------



## timouna01 (Nov 13, 2012)

The properties prices are wrong, the landlords are just trying to get as much as they can ! My advice is to research alone take your car watch around and call ! When I was living in limassol I had a big 4 bedrooms House with s/pool for 2300 euros per month in kalogiri ( one of the best area of limassol ) when the asking price was 3600 during a no crisis period... Just bargain, and now it's the best périod to get good prices.


----------



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

weanmaz said:


> hi
> came across your thread and wondered if you settled for commuting. I have been commuting from paphos to limassol for two years!!!!!! i ve been looking for property in limassol in all that time but its too expensive and although the drive is around 50 mins to an hour each way its kinda thereputic lol...... However now the petrol prices have increased its become a case of deciding whether limassol is better......
> I travel every day to limassol ......thought about car pooling but im not sure anyone does it here...


I did commute for about 3 months but in the end my monthly fuel bill was so much that I figured It was money better spent on a place in Limassol, plus I now have the extra time every day that I would have been commuting from Paphos.


----------

